# Desktop for Samsung SyncMaster 305T Plus



## george52 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello.

I recently purchased a Samsung SyncMaster 305T Plus & need a desktop computer that is compatible. I am not a gamer but rather I need the native resolution to display as 2560 x 1600 for my photography editing. What type of desktop computer do I need? I realize I need a decent processor & a video card but that's as much as I know. The less money I can spend the better.

Please help with any recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you want to build this yourself, or do you want it prebuilt?

Pauldo


----------



## george52 (Feb 7, 2009)

Unfortunately I do not know how to build a computer so prebuilt is my only option. : /


----------

